# Sequined MK Loop Scarves



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I was shopping with my daughter last Sunday afternoon and we saw gobs of sequined and glittery scarves. I had to make some! :lol: I bought Loops and Threads sequined yarn from Michael's Craft Store. It took 2 balls for one scarf and both were knit on the bulky machine. The sequins ran through the bulky with no issues and did not pull off any sequins. The white one I did 60 needles wide, tension 9 till the balls ran out. A tad shorter than I wanted but worked ok. On the red one I did 45 needles, tension 10 . I like it but a little longer than I wanted. I should have kept the tension at 9 so it did not grow so long - but its still ok. I pressed and steamed them and the sequins did not melt. I am keeping the white one for myself and my beautiful daughter gets the red one in her stocking! Looks Christmasy to me! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Gorgeous - both of them.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

They are beautiful. And fast to work up on the machine. What else can you make up on the machine?


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Very pretty! I just finished a hand knit scarf with the L & T blue sequined.


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

Both are very pretty!


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ooooo Preeeety! Love them!!


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

they are gorgeous. Your idea inspired me to try making one - my daughter was over the moon with hers! 

So thank you so much for sharing your ideas - you're an inspiration.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Gorgeous and Christmasy! Did you Kitchener stitch the ends or just do a seam to join the loop?


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

I love both of these! You've really inspired me to do more on my machines. It's my new year resolution!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Lucasade said:


> I love both of these! You've really inspired me to do more on my machines. It's my new year resolution!


Me too!
They are both beautiful,
:thumbup:


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I am always finding just two or three balls of some really cute yarns packed together at the resale shop nearby that I can''t pass up, would be perfect for doing these! Thanks for the quick idea... of course I only have a standard gauge and my midgauge set up, will have to find room for the bulky somewhere! LOL!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Lovely. Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> I was shopping with my daughter last Sunday afternoon and we saw gobs of sequined and glittery scarves. I had to make some! :lol: I bought Loops and Threads sequined yarn from Michael's Craft Store. It took 2 balls for one scarf and both were knit on the bulky machine. The sequins ran through the bulky with no issues and did not pull off any sequins. The white one I did 60 needles wide, tension 9 till the balls ran out. A tad shorter than I wanted but worked ok. On the red one I did 45 needles, tension 10 . I like it but a little longer than I wanted. I should have kept the tension at 9 so it did not grow so long - but its still ok. I pressed and steamed them and the sequins did not melt. I am keeping the white one for myself and my beautiful daughter gets the red one in her stocking! Looks Christmasy to me! :thumbup: Ann


Oh Wow !!! They are Beautiful !!! Awesome... 
Sandra in WV...


----------



## Knoraknits (Apr 30, 2013)

They are lovely and have given me a great idea.


----------



## floss18 (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful!
One of my students gave me one last Christmas and I love wearing it.
Is there any way to convert this to a hand knit pattern for I don't have a knitting machine? I would love to make them for my church choir for next Christmas.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Just lovely, will definitely be getting some yarn to make these. Thanks so much.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thanks for posting the pattern info. :thumbup:


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

So nice


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Suemid said:


> Gorgeous and Christmasy! Did you Kitchener stitch the ends or just do a seam to join the loop?


Thank you all for your kind comments.  I start with waste yarn and a ravel cord. Then when I have the length desired, I rehang that first row of the main yarn off the waste yarn, knit 1 row and then remove with loop through a loop bind off. Just a few minutes from beginning to end!  Ann


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Love them. My machine knocked off some of the sequins, but it still looked nice. I used 55 stitches, Ten 8, Knit 200 rows and Bound off every other needle and dropped or let the other stitches unravel down (make sure the 2 end stitches are not the dropped ones) Which lenghtens the scarf and makes it really "fluffy". I tied a loose knot in the ends and it is good to go.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just beautiful and so professional looking


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Ohhhhh, Ann, they are absolutely LOVELY!!!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Now I know what one of my GD gifts will be.....Thanx


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

Ann, they are both beautiful. Thank you for sharing the how-to info, you are always so generous about that!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

floss18 said:


> Beautiful!
> One of my students gave me one last Christmas and I love wearing it.
> Is there any way to convert this to a hand knit pattern for I don't have a knitting machine? I would love to make them for my church choir for next Christmas.


Stocking stitch on a large needle would work.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments.  I start with waste yarn and a ravel cord. Then when I have the length desired, I rehang that first row of the main yarn off the waste yarn, knit 1 row and then remove with loop through a loop bind off. Just a few minutes from beginning to end!  Ann


Thanks, Ann. That's sounds like a quick way of joining the ends.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very pretty. I would not have thought you could run sequined yarn thru a machine, even a bulky.

You do such beautiful work, Gramma Ann, your pictures really inspire me.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The both look great!!


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 21, 2013)

I want to try this too. They are both beautiful. I am a beginner so would appreciate some help. What does Ten 8 mean? I have never seen yarn with sequins on it.


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 21, 2013)

I love them. You are so talented. I haven't ever seen yarn with sequins it it. Thank you so much for sharing, I am going to try it.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

CharlieB said:


> I want to try this too. They are both beautiful. I am a beginner so would appreciate some help. What does Ten 8 mean? I have never seen yarn with sequins on it.


Tension setting of "8".


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

I had no idea I could machine knit sequins! Thanks! Very pretty!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonderful scarves. I'll be looking for yarn with sequins to make some. Gives me a good reason to get my bulky set up. Just need to figure out a place for it.


----------



## CeliaAgnus (Jun 22, 2013)

Your daughter will love the scarf, they are just beautiful. How talented you are.


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

how do you keep the machine knit from curling? Thanks


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

seemyart said:


> how do you keep the machine knit from curling? Thanks


 I lightly press it with a steam iron. I am quick about it and I have never melted any acrylic yarn. The curl lays right down - I do that to all scarves I make. The sequins were not bothered by the iron at all. It makes the scarves soft and drapey and no curl! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

they really pretty


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Call me inspired too. Gotta see if Michaels has any sequined yarns left. (And, I'm suppose to be busy quilting. Tsk tsk.) Thanks Ann.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

CKnits said:


> Call me inspired too. Gotta see if Michaels has any sequined yarns left. (And, I'm suppose to be busy quilting. Tsk tsk.) Thanks Ann.


Haha... I know, but I can't wait to see photos! I am supposed to be getting a quilt pinned up too!  Ann


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Went to Michael's tonight. Loops & Threads "Payette" (sequined yarn), normally $4.99 is on sale until tomorrow for $2.99. Whoohoo!!! I purchased the color "Mirror", which is black with irredescent blue, pink and green metallic thread and sequins. (At least I _think_ there is green in it.)

(BTW, this is Day 1 of a 2-day yarn sale at Michael's. I could not *believe* how many different kinds of yarn were on sale.)

Ann,

Did you knit the scarf in stockinette without a pattern of any kind?

Ginny


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Ginny, I did just knit it in stockinette without patterning. It is an open weave (bulky T 9) and does not need it - plus the sparkles grab the attention.  I started with WY and ravel cord, then picked up first row. They sure get a lot of comments! I can't wait to see a photo of yours! I loved that color. Ann


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

One more question. Being new to machine knitting and not knowing how knotting two cakes together (when one is close to the end) will look, I have always ended a row with the first cake, then continue a new row with the new cake. Is this what you do? Or do you knot them together and continue knitting?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I do the same and try to avoid knots.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for your input, Ann. Heading over to my yarn winder now. Can't wait to see how they knit up.

_Oops...forgot. I finally got around to machine knitting something usable. I made two of my granddaughters knitted hats that match their purple, orchid and white jackets. Finally got the photos uploaded to the computer. Going to post them before I rewind the yarn._


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Didn't get the scarves started last night. It took too long to get my hats (first MK project completed and usable) posted: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227353-1.html#4575408

Today's a new day.


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

I had a go at these using a multicolour wool in stocking stitch for the first one, and then made one up in a plain light weight acrylic and used tuck stitch on it. They both came up beautifully. Sadly I didn't take pictures (yes I know daft! ) but the recipients are over the moon with them!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Philcott said:


> Sadly I didn't take pictures (yes I know daft! ) but the recipients are over the moon with them!


You could ask the lucky recipients to take a picture of themselves wearing the scarf.


----------



## Mrsmops (Dec 22, 2013)

Lovely scarves, will give them a try soon Thank you for the idea


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

lol will try! 

Would like to make another of these for another friend, but she can only wear wool not acrylic - which means that the fabric is going to be far thicker and not as drapey as 'killed' acrylic. 

Anyone any idea as to what ply I could use and how many stitches I would need to c/o to get a similar width to this one? I haven't looked into lace weight yarn - do they make it in wool - sorry thinking aloud as I type, I suppose I could use silk/cotton if I could get hold of it.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Philcott said:


> lol will try!
> 
> Would like to make another of these for another friend, but she can only wear wool not acrylic - which means that the fabric is going to be far thicker and not as drapey as 'killed' acrylic.
> 
> Anyone any idea as to what ply I could use and how many stitches I would need to c/o to get a similar width to this one? I haven't looked into lace weight yarn - do they make it in wool - sorry thinking aloud as I type, I suppose I could use silk/cotton if I could get hold of it.


Wool is available in all weights. Webs www.yarn.com has a 2/30 merino, 8400 yards per pound, on sale right now. Yeoman yarns www.yeoman-yarns.co.uk has a 1 ply yarn that is 350 grams, 5100 meters or 12.34 ounces, 5577 YPP. Even a thicker yarn like Webs 2/14 alpaca-silk blend will be very drapery if knit on a bulky machine.

The reason you "kill" acrylic is acrylics don't usually have the fluidity and other characteristics of wool. You can hard press wool with heat and steam without fear of melting your fabric. I used to knit only with acrylics because I am very sensitive to wool, and I couldn't afford alpaca.


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

They are lovely


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Ann, Joann has some Patons. Think this is the same as you used for scarves? Thanks

This says "lace yarn"
http://www.joann.com/patons-sequin-lace-yarn/zprd_11019411a.html#q=sequin&start=2

Searched "sequin" on Joann's site and came up w some Deb Norville Serinity Chunky, Deb Norville Fashion Jeweltones, Vanna Sequined. Can't find Loops & Threads on Ravelry to get its gauge to compare.

Michaels had next to nothing the other day much less sequined yarn.


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you for that - good info in there!


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay, Ann...now I have to go in this rain today and get some yarn!! I've got to have a go at one of these. Thanks so much for sharing. I love it. Sherry


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Ann...did you thread as normal with the sequin yarn or did you skip anything?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

charliesrose said:


> Ann...did you thread as normal with the sequin yarn or did you skip anything?


Hi Sherry, No, I did not skip needles - just cast on all the selected needles as in the directions.  Ann


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Hi Sherry, No, I did not skip needles - just cast on all the selected needles as in the directions.  Ann


Actually, I was wondering if you thread the tension mast as usual. Thank you.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, I do go through tension mast. I can't remember for sure but I might have made it as loose as possible. Just experiment a little.  Ann


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Ann, I made the scarf, but the blocking was not as successful as I had hoped, so I will be starting another one. My daughter thinks it would also look nice much shorter and worn as a cowl.

How long did each of your scarves come out to be? For a long length scarf, is it expected to be wrapped around the head/neck twice? 

Ginny


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

GinB said:


> Ann, I made the scarf, but the blocking was not as successful as I had hoped, so I will be starting another one. My daughter thinks it would also look nice much shorter and worn as a cowl.
> 
> How long did each of your scarves come out to be? For a long length scarf, is it expected to be wrapped around the head/neck twice?
> 
> Ginny


I am sorry your blocking did not go as hoped - what happened? I am sure a cowl would work with one ball! I prefer things longer. I do wrap mine around twice as I like that look and do not want anything too close to my neck. I have made so many between the one strand 2/24 ones and the sparkles ones and they measure anywhere from about 54 inches to 73 inches. I gave the red sparkle one to my daughter and she really liked the long length of it. Would love to see pics!  Ann


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> I am sorry your blocking did not go as hoped - what happened? I am sure a cowl would work with one ball! I prefer things longer. I do wrap mine around twice as I like that look and do not want anything too close to my neck. I have made so many between the one strand 2/24 ones and the sparkles ones and they measure anywhere from about 54 inches to 73 inches. I gave the red sparkle one to my daughter and she really liked the long length of it. Would love to see pics!  Ann


Ann,

I do have a professional steamer, but steam blocking with an iron was a new concept for me. In my attempt to take the curl out of the sides, I must have slid the iron because there are indeed waves in some spots along the sides. When I noticed that happening, I was more frugal when placing the iron upon the work, so the stockinette curling in other areas along the sides are still there. It was certainly a learning experience. Yesterday, I brought the scarf to one of the local MK meetings I go to (InterKnit)...

http://www.interknitmk.org/

... and my MK friend, Mary (Maryknits513 here on KP) was there. She gave me the additional hints about steam-iron blocking, so I plan on trying them out on the next scarf.

BTW, at 60 sts wide, wrapping the scarf twice around my neck put it pretty close to my neck. Since I used a tension of 8, I am wondering if changing it to a 9 would add enough length to be able to keep the scarf at 60 sts. If not, to make it slightly longer, I could reduce the width in order to complete it using only 2 skeins. What do you think?

Another thing...I am on the mailing list for Michael's and was surprised to get a notice 2 days ago saying that the suggested yarn for this project was still on sale at half-off. (The extended sale date was to end last night.) Seeing that some people commented (in this topic) that they went and there was slim pickings at their store(s), I did go last night. There was a lot of it still on the shelf at mine.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

" BTW, at 60 sts wide, wrapping the scarf twice around my neck put it pretty close to my neck. Since I used a tension of 8, I am wondering if changing it to a 9 would add enough length to be able to keep the scarf at 60 sts. If not, to make it slightly longer, I could reduce the width in order to complete it using only 2 skeins. What do you think?"

Hi Ginny, Yes I would just experiment. The 60 st wide, T9 and using up both balls of yarn made it a little too short and closer to my neck than I prefer. That is why I made the red one narrower and looser tension - but I think there is a happy medium between those 2 choices.  Ann


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Ann,

Thanks for giving me permission to post the pattern as a downloadable file. If I make additional adjustments to the pattern as I knit additional scarves (and boy will I), I will post revisions in this "Topic". This is Revision 1:

_(To all: if you wish to copy and paste the link to this (or any) individual post to your Bookmarks or User Pages, look at the pound sign (hash tag) at the top right of this individual post. Right-click on it. Scroll down to "copy link address" and click on it. Then, go to where you want to post the link, right-click and click on "paste".)_


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow - thank you, Ginny! All wrapped up in a neat package. Thank you for your work on this - I really appreciate it! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Wow - thank you, Ginny! All wrapped up in a neat package. Thank you for your work on this - I really appreciate it! :thumbup: Ann


For me to make adjustments to patterns to make it easier to understand / read / use is something I do all the time because I add my own notes to make it easier the next time I knit the project.

BTW, I did make some adjustments to the pattern since I sent it to you for your review...all to the good.


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

That's awesome! Thank you for doing the pattern and sharing it GinB.


----------

